# SP RDC 10



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Well here is the RDC I picked up on evilbay. I got it as a B&O unit. I am a Espee fan big time so I had to do a make over. I love the Mickey Mouse ears on the SP unit so I gave it a shot. The ten foot rule is in full affect as usual.










This is what I was shooting for. 










This is what I wound up with


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife told me I needed to post a "before" picture and of course I didn't think to take one - so here is a caned add pic. (Yes I allways do as my wife says







).


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job. I did the earlier version http://www.liveoakrr.com/photos/pg19.htm 

Nice to see another SP modeler


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang Bob! You got one fine looking layout! Real nice job on the RDC too. I grew up on the SP right of way in Chandler AZ. I remember steam and the first diesel that came rumbling by. My dad took me to the Division point yard in Tucson when I was around 6 or 7. I got to climb up in a couple of cabs and smell the smells of working stem power. We road the Sunset Limited out of Phoenix down to Tucson & back - what a thrill for a kid! 
Best, Ted


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't realize there was an RDC-4, much less -10. Can anybody give us a rundown of the different models? 

RDC-1 is all passenger, RDC-3 is passenger/freight, and that's all I know. There was an RDC-2 so I figured it must be an all passenger, non-motorized. Yes? No? Buehler? Buehler?


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a large book titled RDC The Budd Rail Diesel Car by Duke & Kielty, I t lists RDC 1,2, 3, 4 and 9 no 5,6,7, 8 also there were some RDC-A built for Brazil that were
for narrow guage. I rode the Western Pacific RDC-2 Zephyerete from Stockton, CA to the Reno Cut-Off & back after an overnite stay to Stockton, The RDC 2's had a baggage compartment plus the passenger section. I could find no reference to RDC-10 model Hope this helps, and yes there are several photos of the SP RDC numbered
#10


audi 84, Noel Thomas


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

To all, 
I did not mean to imply that there was a RDC model 10. I had assumed from the prototype picture that this unit was given the road # 10 by Southern Pacific. I should of titled this post RDC SP 10. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Chaingun - You needn't apologize. I saw the heading and somehow missed the connection to the "10"s on the unit. A great big "Duh" to me. 

But at least I now know there was RDC-1,2,3,4 & 9 models (ignoring the A since I don't do narrow guage). Thanks audi 84. 

Now I only need to know the configurations of RDC-4 and -9 and I can go on with my life. Perhaps that book will show up on ebay some day. My interest in RDCs is twofold: we (son and ex) once took the NYC RDC-1 round-trip between Bflo and TO(ronto), and using an RDC gives me excuse to have numerous compact passenger stations around my layout without taking up large amounts of real estate, much less dollars for full passenger consists. (Ignore the fact that non-train people always think it's so, forgive the expression, cute.) 

jack


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

RDC-1 - 85' long - 90 Passengers 
RDC-2 - 85' long - 70 passengers+ Baggage section 
RDC-3 - 85' long - 48 passengers + RPO/Baggage 
RDC-4 - 72' long - 0 passengers - RPO/Baggage only 
RDC-9 - 85' long - 94 passengers+ RPO/Baggage (no Control Cab) - also called RDC-5 

Boston & Maine biggest users followed by I believe Canadian Pacific. 

Good web site 
http://www.trainweb.org/passengercars/ 


Fantastic job on the SP RDC by the way.

Gary


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job! I like these RDC's. Can't wait to get my own RDC-3!

Mark


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The roof line above the cab on the prototype has a different shape than most other RDC's I've seen.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Chaingun, 

I see you did some painting on the aluminium body of the RDC - was there any special preparation of the area prior to painting? I have some READING Aristo streamliners that I want to repaint as SP but have always been concerned that I would not get the paint to stick well or have issues with durability/flaking etc. Also seeing as the color is such a great match to the prototype is it a Floquil railroad color? 

Nice prototype shot - I love the plywood/lumber service boxcar in the background with the yellow stripe door


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Frank, 
No I didn't do anything special to prep it. Yes I used Testors Floquil railroad colors - SP scarlet. Just made sure it was clean â€" masked and shot it. I have had good luck with the Floquil product. I have a set of Aristo SF heavy weights that I would like to do in the daylight colors but when I think of the time involved just to mask all six of them I move that project to the bottom of the to do list LOL! 
Best, Ted


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job on the SP RDC.

I like that you included the distinctively SP RDC numberboards, "mickey ears".

And the Floquil color match is excellent. Most Floquil paints seem to match well with the prototypes.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking RDC. #10 was the only RDC that S.P. owned. It was in a wreck at some point and was was rebuilt without bi-directional controls.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you mentioned Testors and Floquil in the same sentance. 

Does Testors own floquil? 

Are the regular Testors as good as Floquil? 

Do the regular Testors work ok? 

PS I went to Bob's website. Great looking layou. 

Ted
That is one great bash.

You did very well


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi JJ 
I think (ya I know that’s scary) that Testers is the parent co. & Floquil is a brand of enamel of theirs. I got no info on Testers regular paint because all I have ever used is the railroad floquil - except when I was a pup building planes, tanks & hotrods outa plastic kits. Here is a link to their site, and thanks for the kind words ALL! 

http://www.testors.com/ 

Ted 
PS - I be hard at work on a SD 70 bash into a SD 90. Hope to be done in a week or two and I will post it in Model Making forum.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just getting back into model railroading after a twenty year hiatus (and painfully selling off my old HO treasures) but, as I recall, Floquil was regarded as too strong for polystyrene, so the Polly S brand was normally used on rolling stock. Floquil supposedly was thinner and allowed for greater detail but mostly one used Polly S on plastic.

Amazingly, my paints seem to be still useable (after a lot of shaking, and standing on their head). I have some Testors NIB (new in bottle) that I never used so I'm also curious what they can be used on.

jack


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Testors owns Floquil and makes it in the same plant as the rest of the paint they make .... polly S Testers floquil 

floquil is not quite the same as it was years ago but that is due to the EPA not testers ....


I like how it flows and sticks better then polly S but bolt will need a good clear coat to last 




scale coat makes good paint also but with a shorter shelf life


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

But does Floquil still melt styrene as it used to?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 28 Nov 2009 10:05 AM 
But does Floquil still melt styrene as it used to?
Not in my experience. I've used Floquil on all sorts of plastics, including Evergreen and Plastruct styrene. It also works really well on resin (like old Magnusson HO scale structure kits). These LGB plastic coaches were painted with Floquil Pullman Green and Weathered Black:










And as mentioned above, Testors now produces Floquil and PollyScale paints 


Scalecoat I might melt styrene, as they recommend using Scalecoat II paints for plastic.


----------

